
Why does Microsoft Windows 10 have so many bugs? - okwap
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=S9kn8_oztsA
======
okwap
Or read the article instead: [https://www.revyuh.com/software/jerry-berg-
microsoft-overloo...](https://www.revyuh.com/software/jerry-berg-microsoft-
overlooks-bugs-windows-10/)

------
markus_zhang
Does it mean that the company cut software testers to save cost? But why run
all instances in the same virtual environment?

